# Game #29 (12/28): Memphis Grizzlies @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Memphis Grizzlies (16-10) Los Angeles Lakers (15-13)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Wednesday, December 28th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































D. Stoudamire E. Jones S. Battier P. Gasol L. Wright 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Memphis Grizzlies





























Antonio Burks
Brian Cardinal
Dahntay Jones
Mike Miller

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Grizzlies*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 32.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 19.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 9.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire 4.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.8</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Eddie Jones 1.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Pau Gasol 2.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .510</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>John Thomas 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .444</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Brian Cardinal .800</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .941</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Damon Stoudamire .860</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>16-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>16-11</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-13</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-14</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>11-17</td><td>6.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>22-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>16-10</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>13-12</td><td>7.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>21-7</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>16-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>16-11</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-13</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-14</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>14-15</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>10. Seattle Supersonics</td><td>12-14</td><td>8.5</td></table>

Fizer, Emmett adjusting to minor-league life with Austin Toros










Austin Toros forward Marcus Fizer might have missed a chance to return to the NBA. Scouts from the Utah Jazz were in attendance for Austin's two-game swing through Fort Worth on Dec. 16-17, and they reportedly were looking for a possible replacement for injured forward Carlos Boozer. 

Fizer, a five-year veteran of the Chicago Bulls and Milwaukee Bucks, never made it to Fort Worth, let alone the team bus. He was at home nursing strep throat, 200 miles from his potential NBA Development League swan song.

Frustrating? Not for Fizer. He's at peace with his station in life. So is teammate Andre Emmett, another former NBA player making a smooth adjustment to life in the minor leagues after tasting the lavish lifestyle and big bucks of national stardom.

For 27-year-old Fizer, the task would seem tougher; he spent five years in the NBA as opposed to Emmett's one, his rookie season a year ago with the Memphis Grizzlies. But each appreciates the difference between a three-hour bus ride on Interstate 35 and a three-hour cross-country jaunt on a private jet. "It's definitely a humbling experience," Fizer said. "The result of it is me having to start over." 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "That, I thought, was really poor sportsmanship, especially for a game that was competitive and exciting as that game was." _
 - 12/27: Phil on Heat fans on Kobe

Grizzlies Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We need to close out the year with a win so I say Lakers win by 4.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is Odom's last chance to prove his worth to the Lakers (and Kobe). If Odom scores less than 7 points or he blow a big play again, expect him to be traded in a few days.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im goin to this game so i expect a win..doesnt mean it will come tho


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

what did the heat fans do make phil so mad?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is odoms put up or get traded game.... high stakes, but seriously, who gives a ****, start doing something you worthless bum


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Time for Odom to impress...

And a win.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I expect nothing less than a W but memphis is a tough team for us as usual, now its time for Odom to wake up: RING RING WAKE UP PLAY BALL OR YOU WILL BE TRADED!!!


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

i see this being a tough game and a close one by all means. who ever loses is going to have a heartbreaker. lets just hope its not the lakers. i hope our team will get together and play some good team ball. that means of course that odom will be a better player. he has to attack early and get his offensive flowing, because if its not, he will struggle the entire game. i agree with milan, this may be the last chance odom gets with the lakers before trade talks come.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Gotta end this loosing streak with a win tonight!


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

we'll win this


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Grizz Forum Thread .. Also added to original post..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

For the teams hope, We better win this game, And IF this rumor about the tv monitor as well as the Artest rumor, Lamar better bring his A game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It'll be VERY interesting to see what Lamar has to offer tonight. Luckily for me, I get this game on TV. Looking forward to it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The only good news is that usualy when Odom does get called out by teamates or the coaches, he does bring his *A Game* the next game or two. Then after that he's back to his usual passive play.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

for some reason i just dont see odom breaking our today or anything. IMO, hes going to play like he did last game. i just hope he plays better, but for some reason, because of the supposed scolding he got from kobe, hes going to ***** out and pass the ball a lot, so he wont take shots and miss and get yelled at again. i think that odoms confidence went down another brick wall. lets just hope im wrong.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Per Lakers Live - Cook has the flu.. May go into his minutes tonight.. I'd be sick too if I had to play Pau :laugh:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Per Lakers Live - Cook has the flu.. May go into his minutes tonight.. I'd be sick too if I had to play Pau :laugh:



Cook always has the Flu....Better for us, Kwame should get some more PT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Cook always has the Flu....Better for us, Kwame should get some more PT.


Yes but who will score for Cook's scoring? That could be a problem the way he was shooting the last couple games :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yes but who will score for Cook's scoring? That could be a problem the way he was shooting the last couple games :laugh:


 
Agreed.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, Cook didn't start, he is uniform and is "available". george started instead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The One said:


> Agreed.


 Double agreed.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I think George would have started even if Cook was healthy because Memphis started out with Stoudamire-Miller-Jones-Battier-Gasol for their starters.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> I think George would have started even if Cook was healthy because Memphis started out with Stoudamire-Miller-Jones-Battier-Gasol for their starters.


Yep that's what I was thinking anyways after finding out that Miller was in their lineup tonight too.. I would have thrown up if they went with the Sasha, Smush, Kobe, Odom, Mihm lineup though :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar cant defend Battier :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lamar cant defend Battier :curse:


Lamar is not fast enough to guard slashers. He does guard well against post players though.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Odom is thinking to much about what happen last game with kobe because when he made that three second turnover, kobe and Odom was staring at eachother. The next time down the floor on a fast break, Odom was looking at Kobe and nearly caused another turnover. Even if the Lakers win, if Odom does not have a good game, Say good bye to him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Lakers are HOOOT on offense,........But their defense stinks


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Odom after 1: 5/5/5 ..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wafer! George! Mihm! all playing very nice, now to get Kwame involved....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

two straight three seconds on Kwame!!?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Looks like Kobe's tirade motivated the guys. Throwing a TV is the ultimate gester from a leader.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Doesn't look like it helped Kwame any though


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I like Von Wafer's hustle and Kobe needs to settle down and stop forcing things.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe needs to make a free throw.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kirk20 said:


> Doesn't look like it helped Kwame any though


 Kwame cries when he gets yelled at.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This team looks horrible and yet are up only 9.. Thanks to Devean and Kobe tonight..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

How come George has more shot attempts than Odom? I really hate this shot distribution.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lynx said:


> How come George has more shot attempts than Odom? I really hate this shot distribution.


Doesnt matter when Devean is making the shots.. Odom just stinks at shot selection.. Sure he's got 5/9/5 but I dunno it just doesnt feel like he's had any impact much at all..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Devean is 6/7 with 13 points.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ut oh.. Mihm is hurting.. Miller knee into Mihm knee.. Mihm walks to the back on his own..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ouch, That did not look good, Hopfully Mihm's ok.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm is hurt looks like he will be out for about a week.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Personaly, as long as Kwame keeps up the defense he's playing than I don't care if he averages only 2 points per game.

Also keep note, Odom has only played for 2 mins in the second quarter but not for foul trouble:raised_ey


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Screw being out for a week. Mihm is a warrior. He is playing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe gonna go get stiches.. He pissed now!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ouch! Kobe got cut!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO 3 pts in the 3rd.. Another 3rd quarter disaster


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

A pissed Kobe returns to the game and extends the lead to 8.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

give it to lo


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And a pissed Kobe started ballhogging and missing shots.. Another brutal 3rd quarter.. What else is new..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe with a ***** move payback to Mike Miller.. Elbow to Miller's head!


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

What kind of a cheap, gutless play was that Kobe?? Man that should be an automatic ejection. That guy has absolutely no class. Pathetic


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

George Doing Something!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe jacked up Miller! I'll even admit that was a little dodgy, but meh, it's in the heat of the battle.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

nash250 said:


> What kind of a cheap, gutless play was that Kobe?? Man that should be an automatic ejection. That guy has absolutely no class. Pathetic


Where did you come from!?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now you guys noticed how the Lakers played better when Odom came out the game:raised_ey


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Kobe jacked up Miller! I'll even admit that was a little dodgy, but meh, it's in the heat of the battle.


no, that was terrible.


Also, bad officiating.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

very bad officiating.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

They are still missing Odoms rebounding.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame = Crap


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

But when Odom comes in, are defense and offense fell again:raised_ey


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kwame = Crap


Only crap on offense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> Only crap on offense.


21 minutes with 0 points, 4 boards, 4 turnovers, and 5 fouls isnt crap? Oh that's right he has 2 blocks and a steal


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

holy crap game tied at 88


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn, Sasha! Does he know who he is playing against!?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO this team is stupid or something.. Wow.. :rofl:

Kobe is an outstanding 10/32 tonight.. He should get an award!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Ot


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Overtime, and you would think that after all these years of the Mighty Mouse killing us that someone would put a hand in his face.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

lakers gotta take this in ot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> 21 minutes with 0 points, 4 boards, 4 turnovers, and 5 fouls isnt crap? Oh that's right he has *2 blocks and a steal*


You're too concern about box scores. Just like he did against Shaq, he fustrated Pao out there. And he had good hustle.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Wonder if Bynum will come in for the tip again? Probably not


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> You're too concern about box scores. Just like he did against Shaq, he fustrated Pao out there. And he had good hustle.


No I'm not.. How can you compliment Kwame tonight? I just dont see how anyone could.. I'm watching the game.. It's not only the box score.. I just aint impressed with Kwame tonight.. 

:rofl: Kobe misses a tough layup.. 

Sasha headlocks Hakim Warrick :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe is going to throw another TV after this game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ouch!!! TOUGH night for the Kobester.... not pretty.....


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Who called a timeout? they needed it though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the hell is Kobe doing out there? This is probably in the running for his most pathetic game of the season.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i wouldnt blame him if he did


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All I know is that Jack Haley is going to snap during the Cali Sports Report.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Another missed shot by George.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Mediocre team at best.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Mediocre team at best.


becuase they lost to the Grizzles? Where did you come from?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO this stuff is hilarious.. hilarious..

But Kobe is sending this closer.. down 3 1 min to go


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Just terrible officiating.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

here we go!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

horrible calls... someone should be shot


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LOL, Lamar didn't DARE shoot that 3!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

are they in the bonus?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> LOL, Lamar didn't DARE shoot that 3!


LOL, you noticed that too.:biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The last few years Stoudamire is under 13 PPG against the league

But when Stoudamire plays against the Lakers:

04-05 - 19.3
03-04 - 19.0
02-03 - 12.0
01-02 - 18.5
00-01 - 17.3
99-00 - 17.5


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats due to the lack of a good PG playing on the Lakers squad.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

PLEASE foul right away!!! I hate to see it when teams waste 10-15 seconds going for the steal. If you don't get the inbounds pass then FOUL RIGHT AWAY!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dare I say, Deja Vu?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

lakers will foul....grizz hit one of 2....kobe locks the score up and sends it to a 2nd ot


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Down 1 with 24 seconds left. Time to foul but please no the mighty mouse.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Thats due to the lack of a good PG playing on the Lakers squad.


Agreed. Smush gets beat off the dribble. Sasha did good at first but then he gets beat off the dribble and made a bonehead defensive play.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> PLEASE foul right away!!! I hate to see it when teams waste 10-15 seconds going for the steal. If you don't get the inbounds pass then FOUL RIGHT AWAY!!!


 Exactly at least if we foul right away we might have 2 chances at the Grizzlies missing 1 of 2. The first being on the immediate foul, and the 2nd being on a foul later on when the clock is around 5-10 seconds.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*What the hell was that*!!!!!!!?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Medicore team at best.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

The main thing is we will have a chance to tie it up at least even if they hit both. Though the way Kobe has been shooting I'm not too sure about anything.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Medicore team at best.


man wtf? just shut up lol...talk about the game


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> The main thing is we will have a chance to tie it up at least even if they hit both. Though the way Kobe has been shooting I'm not too sure about anything.


Again Agreed


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wow it was theres!!!!! goddam~!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damn Mihm!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****!!!!!!

you saw kobe say Bull Sh*t, speak the truth


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Warrick mugged Mihm but that's ok.. They didnt deserve this anyways..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jack Haley is pissed.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

man kobe took a stupid shot...tryin to do to much.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Warrick mugged Mihm but that's ok.. They didnt deserve this anyways..


Agreed.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Not only did Kobe get bumped by Gasol on the last play but Mihm was hacked on his hook shot with a couple seconds left. I agree with Kobe bull ****.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

still man they could have easily called a charge on kobe...you cant expect those calls when the game is on the line.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> man kobe took a stupid shot...tryin to do to much.


What are you taking about. He did what he was supposed to do, drive to the basket but the grizzlies played good defense on him but they fouled Mihm.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

heartbreaking loss, i thought mihm was fouled on the last play and maybe Kobe too...but oh well.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I still don't understand why Phil did not call a timeout after that Mihm steal.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Not only did Kobe get bumped by Gasol on the last play but Mihm was hacked on his hook shot with a couple seconds left. I agree with Kobe bull ****.


And the Lakers got away with a bunch of bull **** calls too.. Doesnt matter.. They played like crap anyways.. didnt deserve to win.. bunch of mediocre players around a ballhog that cant make clutch plays recently..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

he got forced into an almost impossible shot...i think he should have either pulled it out or kicked it out for an easier shot.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I didn't get to watch the game but how did we fare in the first 3 quarters, I saw the ticker and we were leading the whole game, how did we let it slip away?


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i'm not complaining at all with the refs. Both sides were rough at the end (mihm fouled the memphis player when he stole the ball IMO)


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the **** happened!.....the lakers ****ed themselves over again!..but i must say the grizz had alittle extra help in this 1


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sorry but Kobe pushed the ball on that last play and could have found the open players. Both of them... The reverse was horrific... The shot was just bad all around... I know Kobe jockers are going to spin this on Mihm.... But Kobe lost this game.. Not just in the last shot.. But when he went 13 of 37 for the night.. 32 of those before OT started... Thats just horrific, especally the type of shot selection he had in the late third and early fourth.. I know he was mad because of his boo boo, but if he would have used his head the Lakers probably would have won this.

This is the Kobe we saw previous to the 5 and 1 road trip, and its a Kobe I hope goes away quickly.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I can understand one no call at the end of a game, but *two* is rediculous! A foul is a foul and Like Stu said, it should be called the same way for the duration of the game. :curse: But the Lakers did **** this up in the last two minutes of regulation.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> And the Lakers got away with a bunch of bull **** calls too.. Doesnt matter.. They played like crap anyways.. didnt deserve to win.. bunch of mediocre players around a ballhog that cant make clutch plays recently..



Totally accurate. The bad calls went both ways. Kobe was a total ball hog in the second half and ensure d that if they won it would be soley by his hands, and vise versa.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Totally accurate. The bad calls went both ways. Kobe was a total ball hog in the second half and ensure d that if they won it would be soley by his hands, and vise versa.


every game we've lost is kobes fault...but it kinda goes for the reverse too, b/c this team is Kobe,, we need some guys to step up and want the ball on O and stop standin around waitin for kobe to do somtin...............i want artest


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Ouch, that stung. That was ugly ugly ugly.... 

I'll put this one mostly on Kobe, BUT someone has gotta step up and bail him out from time to time!! YES, he had a CRAPPY shooting night and forced a lot of junk, but Mihm could have wiped that all out by making a 2 footer.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clien said:


> every game we've lost is kobes fault...but it kinda goes for the reverse too, b/c this team is Kobe,, we need some guys to step up and want the ball on O and stop standin around waitin for kobe to do somtin...............i want artest



I'd rather have a win because the team played balanced basketball.. On the 5 and 1, it was a perfect example of balanced scoring and good team defense...

Since the 62 point game, it's gotten worse with Kobe demanding the ball the very second it leaves his hands. Hard for the team to do something when Kobe demands the ball whenever its out of his hands, because you know if they do something Kobe doesnt like they are going to hear about it. (See: Sasha, Odom, and Mihm for more details).

Just a bad way to win or lose when kobe plays this way. It makes the wins seem meaningless and the losses seem justified.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> And the Lakers got away with a bunch of bull **** calls too.. Doesnt matter.. They played like crap anyways.. didnt deserve to win.. bunch of mediocre players around a ballhog that cant make clutch plays recently..


You just justified Kobe's ballhog tendencies. "....bunch of mediocre players....."


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe will likely to be fined sooner or later by the NBA - bank on it. It was obvious he took his frastruation on Miller. There goes re-pairing of image. :no:

Onto the game, why wasn't a Timeout called with 10 sec left to play? ..and what the hell Phil was thinking? This is nuts. Hit the shower boys!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The One said:


> You just justified Kobe's ballhog tendencies. "....bunch of mediocre players....."


That was kinda my point except I didnt have one.. He's gotta shoot yeah, but he shoots too much.. but yes, if it isnt for him I'd hate to see the scores.. :curse:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Real tough loss. Kobe went overboard there in the 3rd jacking up all those shots. LO still needs to step up and our bench was nowhere tonight. 

3rd loss in a row where the outcome could've been different had it been for a single shot. Tough time to be a Laker fan.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Kobe will likely to be fined sooner or later by the NBA - bank on it. It was obvious he took his frastruation on Miller. There goes re-pairing of image. :no:
> 
> Onto the game, why wasn't a Timeout called with 10 sec left to play? ..and what the hell Phil was thinking? This is nuts. Hit the shower boys!


 What happened between Kobe and Miller?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> You just justified Kobe's ballhog tendencies. "....bunch of mediocre players....."



Thats true.. Because players never get better when they get a chance to practice..... :whatever:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Thats true.. Because players never get better when they get a chance to practice..... :whatever:


Are you saying that Kobe never passed to an open teammate? That was the problem this game. Nobody was getting open - nobody was moving. If players are moving and running the offense, Kobe will pass. Just like the first half of this game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> What happened between Kobe and Miller?


First, Mike Miler drove to the hoop but his left elbow fell on Kobe's eye - it wasn't intentional IMO however it had a bad cut - Kobe was bleeding and he had to leave the floor. 

After Kobe got back to floor, his reaction wasn't right away against Miller but in a motion sequence on Memphis offense - Miller was getting back on the paint area when Kobe just pulled his elbow up. It looked INTENTIONAL on Kobe's part. 

Both actions were called for flagrant fouls.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Both actions were called for flagrant fouls.


I thought Mike Miller got FTs out of his elbow?

I really hate that Kobe did that though. It seemed that was when the game's momentum changed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This also can be track back to the christmas game. That was the first game where kobe questioned his team. he was doing this during their first skid where they were 6-9. The game that got Kobe's confidence back was that Jazz game where he fouled out and the Lakers were able to win the game without him. The Lakers need another game like that to rebuild.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

The One said:


> This also can be track back to the christmas game. That was the first game where kobe questioned his team. he was doing this during their first skid where they were 6-9. The game that got Kobe's confidence back was that Jazz game where he fouled out and the Lakers were able to win the game without him. The Lakers need another game like that to rebuild.


It's really sad to see the Lakers and Kobe backtracking like this. We had a good month of December, but what a terrible way to close it out. Hopefully we can get back to what we were before these 3 games and build from there.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Now the ball is in Phils hands and he needs to figure out a way to reach out to Kobe once more, Kobe seems like a little kid to me, he listens to elders when things are going right and as soon as they go right for an extended period of time he thinks he can win games by himself. And this forces the Lakers to go through all the same rebuilding steps over and over again.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

2 words.....Hello Artest


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe was horrible tonight, but The One makes a good point. Nobody was moving! What is really frustrating is that we can play like complete crap, and still be in every game (yet not win). Why can't we just put it all together on a consistent basis?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe was horrible tonight, but The One makes a good point. Nobody was moving! What is really frustrating is that we can play like complete crap, and still be in every game (yet not win). Why can't we just put it all together on a consistent basis?


I think it's the players on the team, that's all.. A little tweaking wouldnt be so bad..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think Kobe is just emotionally overeacting because of that christmas game loss. That one was a winnable game and they blew it. Now Kobe is 0-3 against Shaq. In the past two games It seems he is taking out his fustration over that loss on his teamates and his own gameplay. Shame on you, Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Are you saying that Kobe never passed to an open teammate? That was the problem this game. Nobody was getting open - nobody was moving. If players are moving and running the offense, Kobe will pass. Just like the first half of this game.





Often times Kobe ran uncontrolled into two or three defenders and found it hard to find an open man because he put himself in the situation. On the last position DG was about as wide open and as easy to get to as one could be..... Until Kobe drove into the heart of two players and threw up a reverse brick.

How about this, Kobe took 37 shot attempts that factor into box score. He also took roughly 9 attempts which didn't factor into the total because he was fouled. Thats 46 shot attempts in a single game. If you can't find the open at least 20 of those 46 attempts you need lasik eye surgery because you'd have to be blind.. I mean just watch the replays, if you have Tivo like many of us do just re-watch every stupid bricks kobe had tonight and at LEAST half the time there was an open man that was in Kobes line of sight. I mean come on the entire team took 89 FGA's if you count shots which were not factored into scoring because of a foul. That means the entire team besides kobe, including the bench shot 43 times.. Kobe shot more than the entire team............ There is no excuse that will ever make that sound good. His team might not be great, but he obviously isn't good enough to take that many shots and win so he better start working on getting everyone else involved like the 5 and 1 road trip, cause this isn't going to cut it for long or at all?


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

tough tough loss. you cant tell how pissed i was. up five with two minutes left, and the grizzlies come back. ****! then we lose by one in OT. i just hope this team gets back on track against the jazz because thats three winnable games in a row that slipped from us.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Often times Kobe ran uncontrolled into two or three defenders and found it hard to find an open man because he put himself in the situation. On the last position DG was about as wide open and as easy to get to as one could be..... Until Kobe drove into the heart of two players and threw up a reverse brick.
> 
> How about this, Kobe took 37 shot attempts that factor into box score. He also took roughly 9 attempts which didn't factor into the total because he was fouled. Thats 46 shot attempts in a single game. If you can't find the open at least 20 of those 46 attempts you need lasik eye surgery because you'd have to be blind.. I mean just watch the replays, if you have Tivo like many of us do just re-watch every stupid bricks kobe had tonight and at LEAST half the time there was an open man that was in Kobes line of sight. I mean come on the entire team took 89 FGA's if you count shots which were not factored into scoring because of a foul. That means the entire team besides kobe, including the bench shot 43 times.. Kobe shot more than the entire team............ There is no excuse that will ever make that sound good. His team might not be great, but he obviously isn't good enough to take that many shots and win so he better start working on getting everyone else involved like the 5 and 1 road trip, cause this isn't going to cut it for long or at all?


EXACTLY. I get so tired of hearing people say "the rest of the team is just standing around" if you replay the game you'll see that as soon as Kobe gets the ball his head goes down and he is completely focused on creating his own shot. His teammates KNOW they aren't gnnna get the ball back. They might as well all run under the basket for the rebound. 
I wouldn't run around a bunch of pics and screens or try and post up for nothing.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> EXACTLY. I get so tired of hearing people say "the rest of the team is just standing around" if you replay the game you'll see that as soon as Kobe gets the ball his head goes down and he is completely focused on creating his own shot. His teammates KNOW they aren't gnnna get the ball back. They might as well all run under the basket for the rebound.
> I wouldn't run around a bunch of pics and screens or try and post up for nothing.


So not getting passed the ball justifies not doing your job?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm just saying be real. Kobe wants to score everytime he touches the ball, period. He doesn't seem to enjoy others success, he wants to be recognized for success singlehandedly. Like the poster before me said how many shots did he take last night. And how many times was a teammate open. 

Nobody wants to play with a guy like that. I dont care what they say.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is why I don't want Odom to be traded for a forward. If he is that means we put Kobe back in the backcourt where he can play like this more often. Same crap as last year.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I'm just saying be real. Kobe wants to score everytime he touches the ball, period. *He doesn't seem to enjoy others success,* he wants to be recognized for success singlehandedly. Like the poster before me said how many shots did he take last night. And how many times was a teammate open.
> 
> Nobody wants to play with a guy like that. I dont care what they say.


Are you out of your mind!? He does not enjoy others' success? Are you saying that during that 13 game stretch where they were playing team basketball, kobe was not enjoying himself? Kobe wants to *win*...at all cost. If his teamates are reliable most of the time he will pass to them because it will ensure a *win. *That is the only thing that is going on in Kobe's mind right now. 

After a tough loss where his teamates did not make open shots or did not execute the offense properly, kobe took it the wrong way by overreacting and yelling at them. Most of the team is young so their reaction was to make sure they execute poperly and make Kobe happy which they assumed was to just give him the ball. When they did give him the ball they were just standing around not ready for the ball to be passed right back. From what I seen I can tell that Kobe was more fustrated at his team for not being in the right positions rather than his teamates not letting him have his shots. Kobe wants this team to be successive. What Kobe and Phil needs to do is _*verbaly*_ show there trust for their teamates. When the team begins to feel comfortable with kobe again like during the good stretch, then the ball will be moving alot more,which for kobe's happiness, means more *wins*.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

WTF!? I'm so pissed off about this lost! We we're in the drivers seat the whole freaking game and it ends up slipping out of our hands in OT. We missed some key free throws down the stretch so we freaking deserve to loose. I didnt expect the refs to bail us out the last 15 seconds of the game. This was terrible loss! UGH!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Im dissapointed by the loss but way more dissappointed by Kobe's beheavior, i would think we would know better than to intentionally elbow someone, especially after the deal with Dwayne Wade, he needs to get his mind right, now you make the case that it was by accident but if you look at the tape, its pretty obvious

Somebody needs to calm the **** down,seriously.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> So not getting passed the ball justifies not doing your job?



Would you be inspired to work hard if you know the chances of you getting the ball even if wide open are slim to none? The guy took more shots than the entire team.... THE ENTIRE TEAM... We also lost by one point, if he didn't go all pyscho after his boo boo to the head and try to get revenge with that stupid foul, or take all those stupid shots.. This game might have had a better out come.

We played good ball the first half. The points were very well balanced, and kobe was finding the open man... He gets hit int he head..... And all of a sudden it's team Kobe.... Every time kobe passed it in the second half, he demanded the ball back... Everyone is high on that Smush backwards pass to Kobe for the three... Give me a break.. The guy just got the ball and knew he had to return it to the master.

Kobe is still my favorite player in the game, but I'm sorry I'm still not going to be a homer about it. The guy played some horrible selfish basketball and cost the team a chance at a win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> Are you out of your mind!? He does not enjoy others' success? Are you saying that during that 13 game stretch where they were playing team basketball, kobe was not enjoying himself? Kobe wants to *win*...at all cost. If his teamates are reliable most of the time he will pass to them because it will ensure a *win. *That is the only thing that is going on in Kobe's mind right now.
> 
> After a tough loss where his teamates did not make open shots or did not execute the offense properly, kobe took it the wrong way by overreacting and yelling at them. Most of the team is young so their reaction was to make sure they execute poperly and make Kobe happy which they assumed was to just give him the ball. When they did give him the ball they were just standing around not ready for the ball to be passed right back. From what I seen I can tell that Kobe was more fustrated at his team for not being in the right positions rather than his teamates not letting him have his shots. Kobe wants this team to be successive. What Kobe and Phil needs to do is _*verbaly*_ show there trust for their teamates. When the team begins to feel comfortable with kobe again like during the good stretch, then the ball will be moving alot more,which for kobe's happiness, means more *wins*.



By your own admission Kobe was a better team player on the road trip. The first way he did that is by taking signicantly less shots, especally less three point attempts when he became tired. He passed more, and had decent assissts. On the road trip he was hitting 50 percent or so on his FGA's, because he was taking his time... Posting up and taking high percentage shots, since returning home and losing ONE game he tossed out the teams 5 and 1 for Kobe 1 vs 5 and it's worked well so far.

How do you take the OPEN shots when the person passing it to you constantly demands it back. Listen to the broadcast if you cant hear it on the tv, when the announcers keep saying over and over again "Kobe already asking for the ball back" ..... I mean come on... They had no problem making the open shots on the road.

Before the road trip there was a reason Phil benched kobe in the fourth when they needed him for 4 minutes, it was because he was doing the same crap he has been doing since the return home. Expect it to happen again if he takes another 30 plus shots. Thats what 10 or 11 times this season he's taken over 30 shots.. 

The truth is Kobe's team will never get any better unless Kobe helps them and not himself.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Good points CDRacing


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

C'mon y'all how you gonna put this loss on Kobe? The Lakers played terrible defense, failed to hit crucial shots, were horrible from the FT line. One big group clusterf*ck.

BTW, yeah Mihm got punked, but theres no way the refs were going to make that call. 

Oh, and how is it that PJ has somehow escaped criticism? Can ANYONE figure out his substitution patterns? 

Bottom line this is a mediocre team, with one great player, one good player (Odom...and those who want to trade him are on crack) and a team full of scrubs. 

I'm sorry to say it but my team is garbage. :curse:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I was trying to avoid posting in the game thread, because i am way too mad . Kobe took a cheap shot on Miller which was stupid. Mihm missed that hook which was stupid. Slava's still on this team which is stupid. This lost was stupid.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Would you be inspired to work hard if you know the chances of you getting the ball even if wide open are slim to none? The guy took more shots than the entire team.... THE ENTIRE TEAM... We also lost by one point, if he didn't go all pyscho after his boo boo to the head and try to get revenge with that stupid foul, or take all those stupid shots.. This game might have had a better out come.
> 
> We played good ball the first half. The points were very well balanced, and kobe was finding the open man... He gets hit int he head..... And all of a sudden it's team Kobe.... Every time kobe passed it in the second half, he demanded the ball back... Everyone is high on that Smush backwards pass to Kobe for the three... Give me a break.. The guy just got the ball and knew he had to return it to the master.
> 
> Kobe is still my favorite player in the game, but I'm sorry I'm still not going to be a homer about it. The guy played some horrible selfish basketball and cost the team a chance at a win.


I agree that Kobe tried to take over and was not scoring succesfully. He was a big part of the reason that they lost. But to say that not getting the ball justifies not moving is a dumb statement. If they want to stand around and watch Kobe play they arent gonna be any good. They have to move in order for Kobe to kick the ball out. They cant just sulk and figure that Kobe isnt gonna pass them the ball. Thats Bull****


----------

